# Solid food post-workout?



## bigsahm21 (Aug 17, 2008)

How many of you eat solid food post-workout vs. a whey protein shake?

I've always done the whey, but I'm tired of shakes, not to mention most protein powder doesn't really agree with my stomach.  I think I might make the switch.

Any downside of eating solid food vs. whey shakes post workout?  I'm thinking something like:

- 8 oz. skim milk
- 1 slice ezekiel bread
- 1 banana
- 2-3 oz. turkey/chicken/lean protein of some sort.


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2008)

No downside at all. 

What is your pre-workout nutrition like?


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 17, 2008)

It depends on the day, I don't have a set diet plan every day.

Typically though it's complex carb, fruit, and a lean protein source, and a little bit of nuts or natural PB.


----------



## kevinrex86 (Aug 17, 2008)

i didnt start this post but im a novice and would really appreciate it if anybody could tell me how to improve my post workout nutrition. currently im doing a procomplex, kre-alkalyne, multi-vitamin, and slimfast. once i run out of the procomplex i was gonna switch to a elite whey shake, ditch the slimfast and start eating eggwhites or a lean cuisine that has 20+ protien post workout.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks for hijacking my thread, punk.


----------



## go4kj (Aug 18, 2008)

No downside at all.  I just prefer the protein shake+fast carbs as it is convenient & I down it as soon as I finish my last set.  I don't feel like eating anything solid for atleast one hour after I workout.    

How long do you wait postworkout before you eat?  Obviously, the sooner you eat, the better off you will be.  I think the window of opportunity is within 30 minutes and no more than 1 hour for maximum benefits.

Kevinrex86, include a fast acting carb(Gatorade/Fruit/Vitalgo/Dextrose-) in addition to protein.


----------



## allstar (Aug 18, 2008)

Post work out meal should be as followed:
Fast Digesting Carb(simple sugar)-maltodextrin,dextrose,white bread(this helps to increase nutrient shuttling and absorption
Whey Protein Shake- this will help get the protein to your muscle so they feed off of that

An hour later you need to have a meal including a complex carb.


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2008)

allstar said:


> Post work out meal should be as followed:
> Fast Digesting Carb(simple sugar)-maltodextrin,dextrose,white bread(this helps to increase nutrient shuttling and absorption
> Whey Protein Shake- this will help get the protein to your muscle so they feed off of that
> 
> An hour later you need to have a meal including a complex carb.




While this can work, it is not the only option. Postworkout nutrition depends in part on what the preworkout meal was.


----------



## allstar (Aug 18, 2008)

Well yes but you still should be getting an insulin spike post work out, don't you agree?


----------



## Metallibanger (Aug 18, 2008)

bigsahm21 said:


> How many of you eat solid food post-workout vs. a whey protein shake?
> 
> I've always done the whey, but I'm tired of shakes, not to mention most protein powder doesn't really agree with my stomach.  I think I might make the switch.
> 
> ...


My post-workout meal consists of white bread, jelly and egg whites, a 2:1 ratio of carbs to protein. These foods are good sources of fast-digesting carbs and high-quality protein.


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2008)

allstar said:


> Well yes but you still should be getting an insulin spike post work out, don't you agree?



Not necessarily. Insulin blunts cortisol and shuttles nutrients, but this can happen without a "spike" - if your pre-workout nutrition is in line, you'll have an available pool of amino acids at the ready while the damage is being done. 

If your pre-workout nutrition was NOT in line, then yeah, you better get a spike going, STAT! Time's a wasting!


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 18, 2008)

Built said:


> While this can work, it is not the only option. Postworkout nutrition depends in part on what the preworkout meal was.



How so?


----------



## Built (Aug 18, 2008)

bigsahm21, here's how:
Get Built - Get Built - Q & A with the Iron Geek - Issue 5

*The cited articles*
The Top 10 Post Workout Nutrition Myths - Dave Barr

Am J Physiol Endocrinol Metab. 2001 Aug;281(2):E197-206. Timing of amino acid-carbohydrate ingestion alters anabolic response of muscle to resistance exercise. Tipton KD, Rasmussen BB, Miller SL, Wolf SE, Owens-Stovall SK, Petrini BE, Wolfe RR. Department of Surgery, University of Texas Medical Branch, Galveston, Texas 77550, USA. 

_"The ingestion of a relatively small amount of essential amino acids, combined with carbohydrates, is an effective stimulator of net muscle protein synthesis. The stimulation of net muscle protein synthesis when EAC is consumed before exercise is superior to that when EAC is consumed after exercise. The combination of increased amino acid levels at a time when blood flow is increased appears to offer the maximum stimulation of muscle protein synthesis by increasing amino acid delivery to the muscle and thus amino acid availability."_

Cheers!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm fond of egg whites PWO with small amounts of fast burning carbs.


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 18, 2008)

tonight i had chicken alfredo after a chest busting push workout

lots of pasta and chicken

lots of sauce as well...
probably more fat than suggested post workout...

but in all honesty, i dont care... my chef was very hot, and i was very hungry.


----------



## YSK (Aug 18, 2008)

^did her hotness make the meal taste better?


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 18, 2008)

*straying from topic*
it led to more cardio than normal...

good thing i had all them carbs


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 19, 2008)

If she makes Alfredo like I do, you prolly filled your week's requirements for fat.....possibly a month, lol.


I think something to remember when evaluating/planning around workout carbs is the difference between endurance athletes and BB's...I remember Lyle making mention of the different requirements.


----------



## hossjob (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm low on pp right now and don't have extra cash so I'm using whole food.  I typically have Egg Whites pre workout and then post workout I have like 1/2 a serving of Whey (12 grams protein) and 8 egg whites with oatmeal to make pancakes.  I eat this about 20-30 minutes after I down 20 grams WMS with BCAA/Glut/Creatine.


----------



## jimmachak.com (Aug 25, 2008)

*Agree*

I agree with most of the responses in that it depends what is convenient for you as they both work out ok. I do advise that if you are consuming a post workout shake, etc. then in the 60-120 minutes after that consuming a solid food meal within that time frame... but most of us are eating that often anyhow....


----------

